# Plug cables



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

How often do you change your plugs and plug wires in your 4x4??

My truck went all to hell the other day and it was caused by the plug wires.

Darin


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

50,000 miles on both regardless. To some of my friends it's too often, but I'm paying for it and haven't had issues. The owner's manual should tell you the manufactures rec. Hate you had an issue, hope it wasn't on the sand.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Wires*

I noticed for the last month or so that my truck was lacking on power but I coughed it up to having 16,000 + miles on it. 

I stopped at a local farmers house to buy 20 bushels of corn and when I cranked it back up it would hardly run. I limped it home. When I got home I checked the catalitic converter. It was glowing red. I figured it was stopped up. Went to Advance to get them to check the codes. He said the # 3 cylinder was not firing. Said I probably had a burnt valve. That did not make much sense to me. The plug should be firing even if the valve is burnt. And why is the catalatic converter gowing red??

Well, I touched the #3 spark plug wire and found out why. It lite me up. It was loosing the charge by arcing on the motor. The piston was releasing raw fuel out into the exhaust where it ignited and caused the it to get hot.

I changed the wires and plugs and everything is back to normal now. I had to unhook the battery cable to restart the computer so the check engine light would go off.

It is a 2000 model and has 160,000 on it. I have changed the plugs and wire 1 time in the past. I figured I had 80,000 on that set.

It would have sucked for that to have happened on the beach.

Darin


----------

